# Need opinions (agitation harness)



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Mulder has been choking out on his 2" nylon collar during drive building, so the helper recommended I get a nylon harness for him.

Now, Mulder is (physically) an adult dog at 2 years and 85lbs... but I'm just now starting with him, so everything we're doing is still puppy pillow and drive training. I don't anticipate for him to stay on a harness throughout the entirety of his training, and thus wasn't looking to make a big investment in a top-quality harness. 

I've been emailing Jim from Hallmark K9, asking about the Gappay Nylon (cheapest). Sounds to me like he doesn't think it will be strong enough for him.

What are your opinions? I really wasn't looking to spend too much on something I may or may not ever use again... but is it worth it to buy a nicer leather harness that I'm practically guaranteed to last but may only use once, or a cheaper one that I can use up til it wears out and be done with it?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Bridgeport has nice equipment and a pretty reasonable price. Harnesses are an excellent investment and I still use mine even on my older dogs whenever we work on the pole or on grip. Plus they last forever if you take care of them...so they're great for the next dog! I've also found that harnesses free up the throat more to get the dog barking better. Sometimes even on agitation collars a strong puller can get a real choked bark.

https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/productCategory.aspx?catID=62


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would make the investment or else find someone else's that you can borrow as needed. A new dog, no matter the age, will be doing a lot of on leash work for some time so will need the harness to spare his neck.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I recommend the Bridgeport one. It is durable and fits correctly, plus has a competitive price. I would borrow one before cheaping out. Getting a cheap one not designed for agitation can get your dog and/or your helper hurt.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

So, spend an arm and a leg, or potentially let the helper loose one? Hmmmm...

Thanks for the advise/links guys. I'll have to look into the bridgesport ones.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Another for Bridgeport. I wouldn't use nylon as the dog may have it cut into him when pulling. You can always resell it later if the cost is too much to bear. To me the $50 price is very reasonable for the quality.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

And you can always use it with your next dog...


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Ahh, I know its a good deal. I just like to complain I guess :blush:



Hunther's Dad said:


> And you can always use it with your next dog...


You schutzhund people are crafty! And here I was, never planning on doing the sport... then all of a sudden its "for your next dog" :laugh:


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

I have a nice leather one and a Frabo. I borrowed from club members until I knew I was committed to the sport. I bought the leather one used and the Frabo was FREE! Good luck for me! Frabo new is 100-125 bucks. 
Sarah


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Sarah, lucky duck!

Any opinions on this one from For Dog Trainers?

Tracking / Pulling / Walking Leather Dog Harness - H5

Seems pretty nice. Anyone used it, and know what kind of quality it is?


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I have the Frabo leather harness from Hallmarkk9 and love it. Like many have said before it will last you a long time and I'm sure you could resell it when your done with it. You don't need a harness for tracking and I like the ones that protect the dogs chest area.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

atravis said:


> Sarah, lucky duck!
> 
> Any opinions on this one from For Dog Trainers?
> 
> ...


I don't like that one for protection, I'd rather have the larger pad/plate on the chest, no strap across the chest. Also that strap looks too high up, it will slide into the dog's neck.

This one they make is more appropriate:
Agitation / Protection / Attack Leather Dog Harness - H1_11


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Agree. I've seen both kinds of harnesses used and the ones with the breast plate are better for agitation work. The ones that just have the strap across the front seem to pull in on the shoulder blades when the dog is really moving forward.


----------

